# xf86-video-ati update



## uzsolt (Oct 17, 2015)

I used the x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-ums to use Xorg. My laptop is a little old (but it works  ) and my graphics card is an ATI Radeon HD4570.
With this package I can use ClockGating and DynamicPM so my card doesn't overheat.
After xorg update I should replace the ums driver to the "normal" x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati and I can't use dynamic power management. And now the fans try to cooling (switch on about 10 seconds, switch off and switch on again). It's annoying.
Is there any solution to force low power mode?


----------



## uzsolt (Oct 17, 2015)

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Radeon#Dynamic_power_management
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Radeon#Dynamic_frequency_switching
Are there any "equivalent" commands?


----------



## uzsolt (Oct 19, 2015)

I "downgraded" the x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati to x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-ums and the x11-servers/xorg-server and all x11-drivers and works fine. I locked them too and I hope I can use them long time (at least until the power management appears in radeon  ).


----------

